# wind spinner motor!!!!!



## scaryman579 (Jan 18, 2009)

has any won ever tried using a wind spinner motor to make something move please write back soon!!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Not familiar with these. Do you have a link?


----------



## scaryman579 (Jan 18, 2009)

it is one of those battery operated motor


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Do you have a link?


----------



## scaryman579 (Jan 18, 2009)

no


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

scaryman579 said:


> no


Try searching google for it.


----------



## scaryman579 (Jan 18, 2009)

here is the link http://www.wind-chime.biz/pp_rotati...later_wind_chimes_chime_windchimes_cosmix.htm


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

theres no torque--- may be good to turn something light


----------



## scaryman579 (Jan 18, 2009)

like turn a head left to right


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

use those motors you were posted in the motor help thread!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scaryman579 (Jan 18, 2009)

can't i use this one because i have one of these


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Scaryman, we are trying to help you, but for us to understand what you already know- it would be good for us to know how old you are before we continue.

I'm especially curious becuase I've received 3 pms from you in the last several minutes asking me to come to this thread with great urgency. I'm not mad, however your age would help us understand how to explain things for you.


----------



## scaryman579 (Jan 18, 2009)

i don't know


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Okay, now we're up to 5 urgent messages from you and still no response in this post to my question about your age.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

i got those messages too lol ima jus leave this guy be he obviously doesnt want our help


----------

